# Runny nose



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

This is probably a silly question. (Cooper is my first dog and I'm kind of paranoid  ) The last few days, I've noticed Coopers nose has been a bit drippy. Is this normal or does it mean he has a cold or something?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

If its clear could be allergies.....Kemo is kinda drippy but its nothing serious- he sneezes alot. I think they are so close to the ground they get caught in the "dust wind" 

If its another color then I would suggest a call to the vet. Hope its nothing!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks! It is clear. Every once in a while I see a clear drip coming from it, but it hasn't been too bad yet. Thanks again for your reply - i won't be too worried about it for now but I will watch to see if it gets any worse.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Kemo's mamma said:


> I think they are so close to the ground they get caught in the "dust wind"


Especially at my house! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Good advice you've gotten so far! Most likely it's just something minor like an allergy. If you see any other symptoms of sneezing/coughing of course you know to take your chi to the vet =) If the dripping is only out of one nose, and persists, and your chi seems to have some discomfort definately check with the vet. There are issues like nasal passage blockage, oralnasal fistual, sinusitis that could be in early stages.

But sounds like you are being just a watchful and loving mom =) -Nate


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks so much Nate for your advice too! I'll keep an eye on it, so far it's just been the odd clear drip (like water) and no sneezing or coughing but I'll definately watch for any other signs. 
Thanks again!


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

when zoey had a runny nose (clear) she had an upper respiratory infection  she was on antibiotics for about a month before it went away... and she had other signs too- like sneezing and coughing. 

so, i'd definitely watch to see if any other symptoms occur.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I will keep an eye on things. So far I haven't noticed his nose running for the last couple days, but lately now he's been kind of hacking like he has something in his throat. He does chew on the cat lots(just in play) and probably gets the cats long hair down his throat, that could be it. Or is that sound considered a 'cough'?


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

The hacking sounds like it could be a cough. I think I'd get him checked.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

SC said:


> The hacking sounds like it could be a cough. I think I'd get him checked.


Really? He only does it about once a day.
The vet probably thinks I am a crazy lady because I've taken cooper in for a couple things now when there really wasn't anything wrong. :roll: Once, the cat and him were playing and Cooper got scratched in the eye and I got really scared because he kept his eye closed and later that night, after $50 vet bill(nothing was wrong - just irritated) he was fine. 
Do you think I could wait a couple days to see if it gets any better? Or could it be really serious?


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh he only does it once a day..... well I guess you could wait. What about just calling and asking the vet? Callie had Kennel Cough when I first brought her home and she hacked like that a good bit. They are vacinated for it but can still get it. At least that's what I was told.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

the bordetello vaccine only guards against a certain strain of "kennel cough" there are more than one strains of it.


i noticed some of my dogs do that haaack sound every so often the older one does it after she drinks. it may be nothing. if he does it more often then make an appt. just to be sure.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*drippy nose*

yeah i think you can wait a bit.......especially if he only does it once a day.....i've been running with viper too to the vet for his eye ( a vet and a specialist so it costed me 120usd) and it was also nothing........
but you never know.....viper is not here now anymore......you can never be sure....
i would give him a good personal check up, is he breathing normally, snoring....small things that can indicate something is wrong......

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

one thing we tell the clients if you are unsure of ANYTHING call us, the receptionist will 1. aska dr. if they aren't in with a patient. 2. ask a senior technician. or 3. (if neither are available) take a messeage and have a dr. call you back in between patients. it's no big deal to us. worried owners do not annoy us, "silly" questions do not annoy us and we will never make you feel dumb for anything you ask us. 


for instance: one of the clients got a boxer puppy and 1 week after the regular check up she was back for an emergency appointment. "his pink thing came out and she thought it was something to be concerned with" well the dr didn't miss a beat, crack a smile or anything. he explained what was going on, why it was going on. and didn't charge her for an emergency visit. my point, if you really honestly don't know what is going on with your pet we are more than happy to explain it to you, calm you down and not make you feel like you are stupid. it's the people that we see that come in (yesterdays appointment made me mad!) the cat was sick so we fit it in for 3:30 our dr. was leaving at 4 and there would be no more dr.'s around just techs, kennel reception. so the guy comes walking in at 4:10 (what happened to 3:30!) he was real worried about his cat and we took the cat in the back so a tech could look at it and see if we should recomend he wait til the morning to see one of our dr.'s or go to a 24 hour emergency hospital. well the cat was in bad shape. like, it was clear this did not happen overnight! he was in some kind of failure. so we tell him to go to the emergency clinic 5 minutes away and he's like well maybe it can wait and we were like no! go now. your cat is pretty sick (we can't make a diagnosis but we all had an idea.) then the receptionist whispers to me that through talking to him they sprayed pesticides in the house so i tell the tecfh cause now we really ahve an idea what is going on.... so she makes it clear to him that the cat needs to be seen asap, he leaves we call the emergency clinic to give them the heads up that he is going and to let them know it's possible poisoning. we see that a lot. owners wait til the last minute. i'm sure this cat was acting sickly yesterday but he waited til alte afternoon, then was very late getting to the hospital. don't hesitate to go in. if you have a feeling something is funny. call........


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

THanks everyone for the advice you are all so helpful. If I notice it any more today I will call the vet. thanks!


----------

